# Craftsman 179cc



## bluejeans (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a Craftsman snow thrower model 247.889550. The engine is a 179cc ohv doesn't say Tecumseh on it and if i'm right Craftsman is making their own engines which are probably China made. My first problem is it has low compression, but will start up. Do these engines have a bump in the cam that slightly opens the valve for easy start up? If so how do you do a compression test? The other problem is, I took off the head to inspect the cylinder and valves. The cylinder still has cross pattern on the cylinder walls, so I'm assuming the piston and rings are good. I took the valves off to clean, not much carbon on them. While removing the valves, I didn't notice the only one valve has a valve stem cap and only one valve has a valve seal. Which one goes where? Also If anyone knows the part number for a 179cc head gasket that has the yellow sealant printed on it, that would be great.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, almost all new engines have an exhaust valve bump built in to the cam shaft. The most you can get on them is about 60psi.

CRAFTSMAN SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 247889550 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF bluejeans. Below is a link to the MTD engine manual which I "THINK" is on you snow blower. Once you determine your engine numbers, found in the manual, finding a head gasket will be easier.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

If only one valve had a seal and was designed that way my best guess is that it would go on the intake valve. The intake valve stem is subject to more vacuum and would be the likeliest point for excessive oil consumption. The stem cap I would guess is for the exhaust valve.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a honda gx160 clone made by powermore. a honda gx160 head gasket should work fine


----------



## bluejeans (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank You guys, your answers are a big help.


----------

